

This 8-year-old girl wrote to Clarks to complain about their sexist shoes - xvirk
http://metro.co.uk/2015/03/05/this-8-year-old-girl-wrote-to-clarks-to-complain-about-their-sexist-shoes-5090507/

======
b6
I started thinking that English was pretty weird after I started studying
Mandarin. I would say something like "it was a sad situation" in Mandarin, and
the other person would be like "how could the situation itself be sad? Do you
mean that situation made people feel sad?"

Now I see it everywhere. The police officer's statement was racist, the shoes
were sexist, etc. I think this kind of imprecision may actually muddy the
waters a bit when we try to talk about these important issues.

The shoes were not actually sexist. They are not capable of being sexist. Buy
them and wear them if you want. Good on you for letting the company know how
to make the product more like what you consider ideal.

